# Little catfish question



## mattmilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok guys 2 years ago down one of my favorite catfish spots on a small river in northeast ohio, it was loaded with flathead cats 5-15 lb range and after the winter they were gone. I figured they just left in the winter and didn't come back. But now I'm starting to wander if maybe they just grew and only want to eat live fish now. What would you guys say? And kind of tips on catching them would be welcomed as well!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

4"-6" bluegill,creek chub,etc.Throw it out by deeper cover during day or in shallower at night.You'll know pretty quickly if they're still there.


----------

